# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  NOUGAT HANDICAPE EN ROUMANIE.

## momo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NOUGAT
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Petit
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 5 ans 4 mois 








Contact


*E-mail :* assorememberme@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Caractère : sociable et amical

Histoire : Nougat est dans un état grave, il a été trouvé recroquevillé au fond d'une canalisation, paralysé du train arrière, il a été tapé par une voiture au moins 3 jours avant. Il a été mis sous perfusion immédiatement. Il est a la clinique de Lucian. A ce jour nous ne savons pas comment ses blessures évolueront

Formulaire adoption : http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...adoption-de-fa

 


 

  Son état est moins grave que celui d'Aloup, mais tout de même très inquiétant. Le diagnostic vétérinaire exact est : "fracture oblique de la vertèbre L3 avec déplacement et trou - potentielle sténose associée avec un trou plus grand que ce qui est visible sur la radio (traduction approximative). Ancienne fracture au niveau de la diaphyse distale du fémur droit et fracture oblique au niveau de la tête du fémur droit avec déplacement".
Pour être soigné, Nougat va devoir subir une laminectomie ainsi qu'une autre chirurgie pour son fémur qui est cassé en deux endroits.
Ses chances de remarcher sont plus grandes que celles d'Aloup, néanmoins ceci n'est pas garanti.
Comme pour Aloup, nous avons décidé de faire tout ce qui était possible pour donner une chance à ce petit cur qui n'est encore qu'un bébé et qui a déjà vécu l'enfer, passé des jours dans une canalisation, en ayant été laissé pour mort...
Ce soir, j'ai bien bien honte d'être une "humaine" et mon cur saigne pour 2 chiens qui se battent de toutes leurs forces pour sortir de l'enfer dans lequel des "humains" les ont jetés... Sad Tenez bon les petits loups, on tient à vous, on vous aime...
Nous attendons une estimation des coûts des 2 opérations nécessaires pour soigner Nougat.
Aidez-nous à le sauver !

Mircea, a pu cependant opérer les 2 afin que Nougat n'ai pas a subir une 2eme chirurgie !Il a pu poser une broche sur son femur .
Il faut attendre maintenant, pour le moment il se repose .

Nougat va mieux depuis sa première opération, il a récupéré et bien cicatrisé. Il a subi aujourd'hui sa seconde chirurgie, au niveau de la hanche, une chirurgie à nouveau très complexe. Il va bien et récupère. Il commencera très rapidement des séances de physiothérapie, pour lui donner toutes les chances de remarcher normalement.
Merci à tous les anges gardiens qui le soutiennent depuis le départ, Nougat a bien besoin de courage et d'ondes positives !!!

 



CITATION DU 14 OCTOBRE:
Nougat a été ré opéré cette semaine de la hanche, ce fut à nouveau une chirurgie compliquée en raison de nombreux cals osseux, l'opération a duré plus de 3h ! Nougat va mieux maintenant mais il va devoir commencer des séances de physiothérapie, il y a une excellente clinique pour cela sur Bucarest, il y pratiquera différents exercices afin de stimuler sa motricité et de lui donner toutes les chances de se remuscler et de remarcher. Il est heureux, il n'a plus de douleurs, la laminectomie pratiquée sur la colonne vertébrale l'a beaucoup soulagé, Mircea est parvenu à décomprimer sa moelle épinière. Sa patte va mieux, la chirurgie a été un succès, de même que sa dysplasie de la hanche. 

CITATION DU 23 OCTOBRE:
Nougat a eu sa première séance de physiothérapie, mais étant donné que ses chirurgies étaient très récentes le vétérinaire du centre recommande de le laisser reprendre encore des forces avant de vraiment commencer la rééducation. Il va devoir aussi être opéré pour retirer la broche qui a été placée sur son fémur.

 

BEAUCOUP DE MALHEUR POUR CE PETIT LOULOU...
IL LUI FAUDRAIT UN ACCUEUIL POUR LUI FAIRE OUBLIER TOUTES CES HORREURS...
MERCI POUR LUI.

----------


## momo

SI VOUS SOUHAITEZ AIDER L ASSO POUR LES DEUX PETITS TRESORS,VOICI LE MONTANT DES DEPENSES:

- 200€ pour les trajets des deux loulous dans Bucarest, ainsi que pour leurs radios
- 8€ d'hospitalisation par jour pour chacun des deux loulous, ils sont hospitalisés depuis 15 jours, nous avons donc réglé 111€ par loulou, soit 222€ de frais d'hospitalisation au total
- 450€ pour la 1ère opération de Nougat sur la moelle épinière et l'opération de sa patte
- 150€ la seconde opération de Nougat au niveau de la hanche
- 100€ les traitements quotidiens de Nougat et Aloup : antibiotiques, anti inflammatoires, traitement pour les nerfs
Soit au total 1 122 € dépensés à ce jour pour nos courageux loulous !
- 100€ de chariot pour Aloup
- 36€ pour la première consultation de physiothérapie pour Nougat et Aloup

ALOUP a la chance de prendre le camion du 16 décembre car une famille l attend pour lui faire oublier les horreurs que les "humains" lui ont fait....

NOUGAT doit avoir la meme chance que son copain de galère....
MERCI.

----------


## France34

Momo , si vous mettiez aussi un post pour Nougat dans les SOS Appels Divers ?

----------


## momo

Très bonne idée France34,je ferais ça demain sur mon pc....Merci pour votre intérêt pour les petits roumains...

----------


## France34

Petite précision : il faudrait mettre le post de NOUGAT dans  "*FORUM - SOS Appels divers*" et non pas dans  SOUS-FORUM ! Meilleure santé au loulou !

----------


## momo

Personne pour offrir le bonheur à ce petit NOUGAT tout mignon.....C EST SI TRISTE.

----------


## momo

CITATION:

Pour Nougat, il va bien et est heureux mais Mircea n'est pas satisfait de son évolution, il a besoin de plus de physiothérapie, le praticien était en congés ils ont trouvé un autre centre sur Bucarest et ont pris rdv
Ils travaillent tous les jours avec ses pattes

----------


## momo

NOUGAT sera t il dans le camion de Noel....

----------


## momo

CITATION:
Il est excellent ce chien, adorable, hyper calin, lechouilleur, hyper joyeux


Mircea reste positif quant à son évolution... nous allons acheter un chariot pour Nougat car il est jaloux de voir Aloup dans le sien et réclame auprès de Carmina et Mircea en montrant le chariot d'Aloup... et ce sera un excellent exercice pour faire travailler ses pattes arrières.
Nougat est vraiment je le redis adorable, Carmina et Mircea l'aiment énormément !

----------


## momo

Nougat a eu son chariot ! il est tout content !! regardez donc 

 

  avec son copain ALOUP.

ALOUP a trouvé sa famille et quittera bientot la Roumanie et son copain NOUGAT....
Personne pour lui svp.

----------


## momo

NOUGAT n a toujours pas de proposition d accueuil...
Son copain ALOUP a sa famille qui l attend.

----------


## momo

Il y a encore de la place dans les camions du 16 décembre....

----------


## momo

NOUGAT va voir son copain handicapé partir pour rejoindre sa famille et lui va rester au refuge....il ne mérite pas celà.
SVP,laissez lui sa chance.
MERCI.

----------


## momo

Toujours aucune solution d accueuil pour ce petit NOUGAT

----------


## France34

Qui va avoir pitié du pauvre petit NOUGAT qui a besoin de quitter la Roumanie avant le 16 décembre pour une famille attentionnée !

----------


## momo

Personne pour accueuillir ce petit trésor....il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps pour le reserver,sinon,il passera l hiver en Roumanie...

----------


## momo

Toi aussi tu vas rester en Roumanie petit NOUGAT...ton copain ALOUP va partir et toi,tu vas te retrouver seul.

----------


## momo

petit NOUGAT....tu vas passer l hiver là bas car personne n a su te faire une petite place....
94 loulous vont connaitrent une nouvelle vie....PAS TOI.

CONTINUONS A DIFFUSER,PARTAGER afin qu il soit dans le prochain camion SVP.

----------


## momo

Seras tu dans le prochain camion petit NOUGAT????
Je te le souhaite....

----------


## momo

CITATION:
Il a deja eu 3 sessions de physiothérapie
Et les résultats sont encourageants
Il en aura encore 2   



PROCHAIN CAMION EN JANVIER....AURAS TU LE BONHEUR D ETRE DEDANS PETIT NOUGAT????

----------


## momo

PROCHAINE ARRIVEE LE 3 FEVRIER....SERAS TU LA PETIT NOUGAT?

----------


## momo

CITATION:
Nougat va rester davantage avec Carmina et Mircea, nous en avons discuté ensemble, Carmina et Mircea font tout pour le faire remarcher et ont récemment investi dans un appareil d'électrostimulation et de massage pour travailler avec lui. Il va encore devoir subir une opération pour sa patte et aura besoin de beaucoup d'exercices pour travailler ses muscles et ses os. 

Ils sont raides dingues de Nougat qui est à la clinique comme un petit roi, il a sa pièce avec ses jouets et ses couvertures, ils le baladent très régulièrement et font tous les exercices nécessaires pour le faire remarcher.

Nougat n'est donc plus à l'adoption pour le moment, nous préférons ne pas précipiter les choses et lui redonner toutes les chances de marcher, sachant qu'il est entre de bonnes mains 


Je laisse le post de NOUGAT ouvert pour continuer à mettre de ses nouvelles!!!!

----------


## momo

CITATION:
Les broches de Nougat seront retirées la semaine prochaine

----------


## momo

Regardez comme il est mignon...personne pour lui?

----------


## France34

Quand le véto pensera qu'il est adoptable, je pense que le petit NOUGAT trouvera vite une bonne famille adoptive !  ::

----------


## France34

Est-ce que NOUGAT a fait des progrès pour ses déplacements ?

----------


## momo

CITATION:

"Oui, Nougat utilise toujours son chariot, il sent ses pattes arrières, mais il ne veut pas remarcher ! Nous l'aimons beaucoup, nous l'avons gardé avec nous pour pouvoir travailler avec lui tous les jours !
Il est heureux avec nous, mais je pense qu'au final il aura besoin de sa famille à lui, car notre appartement n'est pas adapté pour lui. Il a besoin d'une maison avec un jardin.
Nous allons peut-être déménager notre clinique, nous verrons si cela se fera, là-bas il y aurait un jardin, mais tout cela prendra quoi qu'il arrive du temps. C'est pourquoi je ne peux pas dire avec certitude que nous adopterons ou pas Nougat..."

Je pense qu'il peut tout à fait être adopté dès maintenant

Alors, on y va, on partage pour le petit NOUGAT en masse

----------


## momo

NOUGAT, il en a bavé ce loulou mais il a toujours gardé sa joie de vivre. Qui va pouvoir partager plein de bons moments en lui ouvrant son coeur et sa maison ?

NOUGAT, on ne l'oublie pas

----------


## phacélie

Une idée de son poids et est-ce qu'il pourrait vivre avec des chats ? (http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...st-ici-173784/ )

----------


## momo

Merci Phacélie...
Je ne connais pas son poids ni ses ententes chats mais je vais essayer de me renseigner!!!

----------


## momo

NOUGAT pourrait arriver le 1er septembre....

----------


## momo

Nougat va bien 

 

 https://youtu.be/ISPo-osD92I

Merveilleux NOUGAT, tu respires la joie de vivre. Pourtant, il te manque l'essentiel, une famille pour t'épanouir pleinement, définitivement. 
Quand aura-t'il lui aussi enfin sa chance ? Avez-vous oublié son histoire, son courage, son formidable combat ? Et il peut encore évoluer s'il trouve l'attention, la stimulation au sein de sa famille. 
Svp, on partage pour NOUGAT 

Nougat peut vous rejoindre le 8 septembre...

----------


## momo

Personne pour ce petit trésor svp?????

----------


## sfsf

Et si Nougat se trouvait dans le camion de Novembre... quel beau rêve !

----------


## France34

Oh oui ! Oh oui ! Une bonne âme pour donner au gentil petit NOUGAT  un foyer chaleureux avant le 3 novembre !

----------


## momo

Nougat et Lisette:

https://youtu.be/HNmSQjbj4EI

https://youtu.be/7t3s9n-Uzdc

NOUGAT attend toujours sa famille...

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/FUMNZd-G9e4

NOUGAT, LISETTE (et leur copain PEPPEL également soigné par Mircea)

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour faire vite sortir petit NOUGAT de Roumanie avant Noël !

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille pour NOUGAT  !

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 amènera une bonne famille adoptive pour NOUGAT !

----------


## momo

NOUGAT est toujours paralysé des pattes arrières même s'il les sent, il ne peut marcher sans utiliser son chariot. Son traitement de physiothérapie continue.
C'est un loulou hyper sociable avec les autres chiens, toutes les vidéos et photos de ce post en sont la preuve. 
Il vit d'ailleurs depuis le début de son hospitalisation avec d'autres petits patients handicapés chez Mircea.
Il a besoin d'une famille ayant un petit jardin pour y jouer et y courir avec son petit chariot. C'est un loulou plein de gaité qui garde des étincelles plein les yeux malgré son handicap.

Carmina nous précise que NOUGAT n'est pas incontinent mais qu'il a la vilaine manie de faire pipi là où il a envie. 
Alors NOUGAT, moi je parie qu'avec patience, une bonne éducation à la propreté, des sorties régulières, un petit jardin, comme tout loulou, tout cela devrait rentrer dans l'ordre non ?

 

 


Petit loulou tout mignon....personne ne s interresse à toi!!!!!

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que quelqu'un va craquer pour ce beau NOUGAT

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille pour le gentil NOUGAT !

----------


## France34

Si NOUGAT a de la sensibilité dans ses pattes arrières , c'est qu'il fait des progrès et je pense qu'il arrivera bientôt à marcher sans son chariot avec tous les soins qu'il a ! Qui va vite le faire sortir de Roumanie  avec son petit chariot ?

----------


## France34

Une bonne personne pour prendre sous son aile le trés gentil NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

CITATION:

Le concernant, il y aura forcément des frais liés à son handicap. Il a besoin de soins locaux pour éviter les escarres.
Ses chances de remarcher sont pour ainsi dire nulles.
Il aime beaucoup son chariot et se déplace avec, mais il n'a jamais montré d'amélioration particulière au niveau de sa motricité, contrairement aux autres petits loulous comme lui (Aloup, Benji et Lisette).
Il est trop "feignant" pour cela, du coup il ne fait pas d'effort.
Il a aussi besoin d'un traitement quotidien pour les nerfs aussi et qu'on lui fasse des exercices pour garder la musculature de ses pattes arrières

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille pour bons soins à l'égard de NOUGAT !

----------


## France34

Vite, une famille charitable pour accueillir NOUGAT !

----------


## France34

Allez, un bon adoptant pour le pauvre petit NOUGAT !

----------


## France34

Toujours personne pour accueillir le pauvre petit NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

Aucunes nouvelles depuis le mois de mars....

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles de NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

Non,pas de nouvelles de Nougat...

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est trop mignon....

----------


## momo



----------


## France34

Momo, avez-vous des renseignements sur l'amélioration de la motricité de NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

Désolée France34 mais il n y a aucune nouvelle depuis le 31 mars...

----------


## France34

Momo, toujours pas de nouvelles de NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

Non France34 pas de nouvelles mis à part les 2 photos que j ai posté et qui ont été mises le 31 aout...

----------


## France34

Toujours rien pour NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

Hélas non,toujours aucune nouvelle de NOUGAT...

----------


## France34

Dommage que Remember me ne vous transmette pas de nouvelles de NOUGAT, Momo ; ce serait utile pour son adoption !

----------


## France34

Toujours sans nouvelles de NOUGAT , Momo ?

----------


## momo

Aucunes nouvelles de Nougat sur le post initial...je suis désolée. 
Je vais envoyer un mail à l association.

----------


## momo

Juste une photo de NOUGAT...pas de nouvelles.

----------


## Vegane7

Souhaitons qu'elle soit récente...

----------


## France34

Toujours rien sur la vie de NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

Rien de nouveau malheureusement...

----------


## Daysie433

https://remembermefrance.forumactif....ircea-bucarest

19/12/2019

 par *Abysse_Bybysse* le Jeu 19 Déc 2019 - 22:29

----------


## France34

Merci , Daysie433, pour la transmission des photos du pauvre NOUGAT ! Espérons qu'une gentille famille va le remarquer !

----------


## France34

Un bon adoptant pour NOUGAT maintenant que les voyages ont pu reprendre !

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de NOUGAT ?

----------


## France34

Toujours rien pour NOUGAT ?

----------


## momo

Nougat attend toujours que quelqu'un s intéresse à lui...

----------


## France34

J'espère que l'association Remember Me va enfin lui trouver une bonne famille !

----------


## Daysie433

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Ur...e=emb_imp_woyt *27/04/2020

*https://remembermefrance.forumactif....ircea-bucarest

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## momo

Pauvre Nougat....toujours personne pour toi.

----------


## bab

petit Nougat toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## France34

Merci , Bab , pour les belles photos de NOUGAT ! J'espère qu'à force, une brave personne va le remarquer et le sauver !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Il me semble que NOUGAT a pris du poids ; il faudrait qu'il fasse un petit régime ; cela l'aiderait dans son handicap ! Qui va le faire sortir de Roumanie ? ::  I

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## princesse59

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'en savoir plus sur les conditions nécessaires à l'accueil de Nougat svp ? 

Merci

----------


## marjorie78

Il faut vous rendre sur le site de l'association "Remember Me France" où vous pourrez voir le post de Nougat et remplir une demande d'adoption via le formulaire.

Merci de vous intéresser à lui !

----------


## Vegane7

> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible d'en savoir plus sur les conditions nécessaires à l'accueil de Nougat svp ? 
> 
> Merci


Voici le formulaire d'adoption ou de famille d'accueil à remplir :
https://remembermefrance.forumactif....adoption-de-fa

Merci de nous tenir au courant  ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Kim Van

que devient Nougat ????

----------


## marjorie78

> que devient Nougat ????


Nougat est toujours dans l'attente d'une famille et vit toujours à la clinique de Mircea à Bucarest avec les autres petits handicapés ...

Sur la page précédente, ce n'est pas Nougat mais Feel, une petite femelle, qui elle est au refuge.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

